

Who is using flexbox in production? - lukejacksonn


======
Kjeldahl
I use flexbox for [http://killermatch.com/](http://killermatch.com/) (the app
part, that runs in the browser, and on iOS and Android as a Cordova app).

~~~
lukejacksonn
any issues?

~~~
Kjeldahl
Not really, but since the app requires WebSQL support, support is already
limited to Chrome and Safari. You need prefixes for Safari. I love flexbox.

